# 63rd Monthly Meeting of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

is Wedesday, March 21st. PM for details!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Official invite......
of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be Wedneday, 
March 21st, at Vincenzo's, the nice Italian place. 
Southeast corner of Enterprise and McMullen Booth, behind
the Taco Bell. This is the "official" invite, so please 
RSVP to this so I can give the restaurant a head count?!
See you in a week and a half?!
Stan


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

MICHAEL! I didn't get a :woohoo: out of you!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I wanted to see where it was going to be at??? :dunno:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



















:woohoo:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Did you just give me a Wet Willie? Only my dog is allowed to do that, buster!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Did you just give me a Wet Willie? Only my dog is allowed to do that, buster!


No.... a wet willy is licking your finger and sticking it in someones ear....

I just went straight in and stuck my tounge in your's........ :lol:

Is your dog's name "Buster" ????


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh. Us old guys, well at least me, called a tongue in the ear a wet willie........


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Oh. Us old guys, well at least me, called a tongue in the ear a wet willie........


 :woohoo:

That means I'm NOT OLD!!! :lol:

:woohoo:


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Posted it on that other site.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks, RP!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Posted on that other-other site also....

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/forum/f ... 0000087829


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We're National!
A little birdy told me we'll have a special guest
next month, for our April gathering..........


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> We're National!
> A little birdy told me we'll have a special guest
> next month, for our April gathering..........


Hummm...... :roll:

I'll believe it when..... well.... lets just say you'd think I was from Missiori.... :lol:

I'm setting my camera out tonight so i don't forget it.....


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > We're National!
> ...


HMMMMmmmmm!!! See how you are... :roll:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ask Stan to list all the brothers that ... well... just never made it....

We (Stan & I).... and MORETHANONCE sat at the Jazz club waiting for a brother to show..... 

and just smoked..... alll alone..... it was sad.... See >>>


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > We're National!
> ...


Stupid me...

Dider posted on C-Bid and showed me my errors.... IT'S NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Crap.
:twisted:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yep......THIRD Wednesday of EVERY month.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Tomorrow night!

and i picked out my before (Siglo).... and after (Vision) meal smokes....

And yes Stan... I have the camera. But bringing the old stand by Olmpus.... on one of the bikes tomorrow to work and dinner, and just don't wanta carry that Nikon.... while riding the wind.

I mean..... what if I do a wheelie... I don't want the Nikon flipping in the wind.... :lol:

http://imageshack.us

:smoke:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

u will love that 3 siglos


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yep. It's tonight! :woohoo:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yet another fine dinning experiance..... with Stan's leadership and effort, these are always one of the most anticipated nights of the month!



http://imageshack.us

*There is that evil SIGN!!!*





*Matt!!!! I smoked that Siglos 3 by Grand Habanos..... WHAT A GREAT STICK!!*

http://imageshack.us



Didier gifted my one of THEE coolest lighters! You could find this thing in the middle of the Gulf of Mexico!!

Thanks Mr. Didier! (Hope to see you posting here soon!)



*The FAMOUS Didier..... all the way here from French-Canada! *



http://imageshack.us


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

damn i'm jealous. I wish I was down there with you guys it looks like a hell of a time

CM I thought the 3siglos were so good I picked up a fiver of the torpedos
http://www.cigarplace.biz/shopping-cart ... %20Siglos/


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

OH!!!!!!!!!!

And this guy came outside when we were taking the group photo and wanted to be one of us so bad... he jumped in the next photo....

We have no idea who he is..... but kept talking about Jed Clampett and Elly'may.......

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Matt76 said:


> damn i'm jealous. I wish I was down there with you guys it looks like a hell of a time


Zactly!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, "Jed" was a little "tuned", wasn't he? Great night. The weather couldn't have been better! Food was good. Company was excellent!


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Looks an excellent evening.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey, where's Jed Clampett?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

look at the last photo, baby!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 4, 2006)

Oops, I scrolled right past him. Yeah great night. The services was lacking but otherwise the night was fine.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

:bowdown:



> Yep......THIRD Wednesday of EVERY month.


CAN"T WAIT UNTIL SEPTEMBER!!!!! :woohoo: 
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, looks like you're all having a good time, it'd be nice to share time with another cigar smoker like you guys do, but seems it's only me, have to stage a 1 man event soon, maybe invite my dogs for some silent company. :lol: :lol:


----------

